# أبحث عن كتاب Risk Management, Tricks of the Trade® for Project Managers



## الأسد الجريح (24 مايو 2007)

بحثت عن كتاب [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Risk Management, Tricks of the Trade® for Project Managers

ولم أجده

هل أجده عند أحد من الأعضاء الأفاضل
*[/FONT]


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ايضا ابحث عنة و لا اعرف مكان فى القاهرة لشراءة
لو احد يدلنى على مكان لشراءة من القاهرة اكون شاكر
محمد هندى


----------



## eng_houssam (25 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم لدي هذا الملف وكنت قد حملته من المنتدى في وقت سابق لا اعلم ان كان يفيدك


----------



## mustafasas (25 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر للمهندس حسام وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (27 يونيو 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> الف شكر للمهندس حسام وجزاه الله خيرا



بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (27 يونيو 2009)

eng_houssam قال:


> اخي الكريم لدي هذا الملف وكنت قد حملته من المنتدى في وقت سابق لا اعلم ان كان يفيدك



السلام عليكم
كبعا مفيد ياأخى
ولكنى كنت ابحث عن 
Risk Management, the tricks of the trade for project manager

ايمع انه كتاب جيد جدا فى الـRisk ونفس ابشخص الذى كتبة Rita هى التى اصدرت كتاب ريتا PMP
شكرا لسيادتكم

محمد هندى


----------



## eng_houssam (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي E.Mohamed Hendy وأسف إن لم استطع ان اقدم ما تريد


----------



## السيف الاخضر (4 يوليو 2009)

انا ايضا...اشاركك اخي اسد...نفس الرجاء...

بارك الله بكم...واتمنى لمن لديه الكتاب رفعه لنا...

وشكرا


----------



## eng_ashour81 (2 فبراير 2013)

ايضا انضم الى زملائى انا محتاج الكتاب ياريت احد الاخوة يفيدوننا


----------



## amaino (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اليكم الاصدار الاخير
PMP
PMPآ® Exam Prep 7th Edition - Rita Mulcahy
PMPآ® Exam Prep 7th Edition - Rita Mulcahy - Download - 4shared


----------



## nofal (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ashour81 (27 فبراير 2013)

من فضلكم المطلوب rmp وليس pmp


----------



## abojoj (23 مارس 2013)

أتمنى منكم المساعدة فأنا أحضر لامتحان ال rmp و بحاجة لكتاب rita risk management


----------

